# What is it? Taping tool?



## Charley Davidson (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't know what this is for sure, Gous in a drill or drill press and the other end has a 10-32 hole (Guessing hole/thread size)
The plastic barrel says Supreme model 3800 on it. It does not reverse as far as I know.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm thinking it's an old screwdriver attachment for a hand drill. I have a similar one. Put a screwdriver bit in it, get the drill running, then grab the body of the attachment to transfer power to the bit. Let go of the body and the bit stops.

Mine has two sections to the body. Hold the bottom half and it drives a screw. Hold the top half and it removes the screw.

The threaded shaft on the end might pull out. It looks like there is a retaining spring around the outside that would hold a ball bearing as a catch.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 22, 2013)

I've never seen a plastic one, but have used a metal cased gear reducer for driving screws, as Hawkeye says. Hold the barrel and the output is a reduced speed and increased torque. Let go and the barrel spins at drill speed. 

Is that a spring loaded ball retainer on the output side, like to hold quick-change hex bits?


----------



## oldgoaly (Apr 22, 2013)

speed reducer for a drill. a cheap one. not sure you are going to be able to tap with it, but try it see how it works. tt


----------

